# Why Western Dressage?



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have really been on the fence about Western Dressage. I grew up riding in USPC, 3 day eventing and dressage, but have been riding recreationally in a western saddle for nearly 7 years now. 
Please educate me! I think of dressage and I think of riding on contact. When I think of the western curb bit, I think of loose reins. Doesn't having contact interfere with the action of a curb bit? Are curbs required? If riding in a curb, are you also expected to maintain contact?
If I ever get the show bug again, WD is on my list of interests, but I am still a bit confused.

ETA: The no braiding part almost has me sold right there!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Remember I am riding in Canada and the rules MAY be slightly different between US and here.

About this curb bit thing, and yes it is contentious I do understand that, but from what I see and understand..

Because WD is so new, and they are trying to attract people to it, a lot of the rules are very inclusive, so if you are already riding in a curb, then come along and ride. By no means do you HAVE to have a curb, in fact the push is very much toward snaffles, rather than curbs.

The contact they are looking for, well it was explained to us by the clinician who came up from the states, that it is more like working cowhorse contact, no loops and washing line reins, but short enough that you can take a hold if needed.

This horse scored highly at our first show, one handed










This one usually wears a curb, but went in a snaffle the first day and tanked










As I say a work in progress, I was marked well down for riding in contact with my curb this weekend, but a previous judge didn't mind. 

When I am talking about a curb this is what I am using 










Swivel shanks and movable mouthpiece, nothing solid, so great for schooling Gibbs, and yes we can show in it as well.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

In western dressage you can do one hand or two in a snaffle or curb. You should but be marked down for riding two handed in a curb, per the current rules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I have never watched it. But I would love to see it sometime, if I have an opportunity. It sounds like it's a lot of fun, with no braiding.


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

What kind of movements do you do in WD?? I've never been to a show that had it so I have like no knowledge about it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd like to point out that braids aren't required in regular dressage either, even if they are nearly ubiquitous. If braiding is the only thing from stopping you, I say just go without braiding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if western dressage is to be its own sport, and not a poor cousin imitator of TD, then it should use a curb and one handed. after all, you are showing off the assets of a good Western trained horse, and one of them is good neck reining.

I rode in a WP class a couple of years ago. I rode two handed, in a snaffle. to me, it's just "normal" to ride two handed. I was disqualified.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ride4Christ said:


> What kind of movements do you do in WD?? I've never been to a show that had it so I have like no knowledge about it.


Basically the same as TD, my levels are just walk, working trot and lope, 20m circles, half circles and halts, that is all that is offered up here this year, that will probably change next year and the Equivalent of level 1 will hopefully be offered, these are the tests that are currently available

Rules and Tests



verona1016 said:


> I'd like to point out that braids aren't required in regular dressage either, even if they are nearly ubiquitous. If braiding is the only thing from stopping you, I say just go without braiding!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, but I'm just repeating what I heard around the barns at the weekend, remember the first line *A light hearted look at the upside of being a Western Dressage rider* it is a fun observation.



tinyliny said:


> if western dressage is to be its own sport, and not a poor cousin imitator of TD, then it should use a curb and one handed. after all, you are showing off the assets of a good Western trained horse, and one of them is good neck reining.
> 
> I rode in a WP class a couple of years ago. I rode two handed, in a snaffle. to me, it's just "normal" to ride two handed. I was disqualified.


Thank you for your input into the light hearted look at Western Dressage


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

_"Thank you for your input into the light hearted look at Western Dressage"

_huh? is this sarcasm so subtle it's hard to recognize?
was this point not part of what you were discussing and mentioning in your numbered points of dressage?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

What is TD ?

Just in case it stands for Traditional Dressage, then would CD be Classical Dressage (as opposed to Cowboy Dressage), and how about Baroque Dressage ??


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Yup, but I'm just repeating what I heard around the barns at the weekend, remember the first line *A light hearted look at the upside of being a Western Dressage rider* it is a fun observation.


Sorry, I meant for my response to come through in a light hearted way, as well, but obviously that can be hard to do with just text sometimes!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Sorry, I meant for my response to come through in a light hearted way, as well, but obviously that can be hard to do with just text sometimes!


That is very true, and apology accepted:wink:

My trainer also has an upside, she is still wondering how she hauled 7 horses to the first show, which is a trailer full, and there was plenty of room left in both the tack room and living area. She was saying when they haul 4 or 5 to a hunter jumper show those areas are jam packed full of stuff. Yes even with seven huge western saddles, we still have less stuff to carry.

Now we are wondering why the hunter jumpers need so much.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden, just a bit of a hint. 

Start a judges book. Keep it in alphabetical order using the judges last name. Keep the whole dressage test in it so that you have quick access to the scores and comment that judge gave you.

Every judge has their quirks....likes and dislikes....and will judge accordingly. When you enter a competition, it will often tell you who the judges are. If they are to be announced at a later date, keep looking for the info. If, you only find out when you get to the show grounds, IF you have had previous experience with that judge, you can know ahead of time what kind of ride to give them.

It can make a huge difference in how you ride. If it is a judge that likes a loose rein, give it to them. If it is a judge that likes more contact, give it to them. If it is a judge that likes FORWARD, give it to them........

Every test gets put in your judges book and, over time, it will have many of the local judges covered. All of my students keep them and I have one that goes back decades. It is fun to go back and read some that are twenty years old. It shows how much has changed....or not.

I


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

guess there are no peanut rollers in that class ! 
imo .. curb bit one hand.. looser reins.. leg cues and seat control the horse. 
does not matter if its a jointed bit or not, if it has shanks .. one hand.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Allison, great idea, there were 2 judges for the English class at the weekend, one remarked on out First Level rider, "If you rise to the trot, you could score 9's and 10's," So next test she rose, horse looked the same, she lost marks in the same movement with a different judge!

The thing for me this year, the judge only sees what is put in front of her, so she does not know that her 5.5 for my unbalanced 20m lope circle left lead, worried me not at all, we actually nailed a left lead lope on the first attempt, and that made me smile, LOTS, so that wobbly, egg shaped circle was gorgeous to me, but yes only 5.5 to the judge.

All weekend we got, "Ride with more purpose," "cover more ground," well he was more purposeful and ground covering than he usually is, so I like it:wink:

In all dressage, western or TD, the judges scores and comments are only part of the story, only my trainer and I know the journey we are on, and the progress we have made.


Funny comment heard 

"*judges Name*, is the George Morris of Dressage, I had a clinic with her, and she told me if I was serious about dressage I would have to slim my thighs" 

The speaker looked in normal size and proportion to me, I didn't like to ask her if she had taken the advice!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry I was able to think of one bad thing about Western Dressage..... The saddles are HEAVY.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Inga said:


> Sorry I was able to think of one bad thing about Western Dressage..... The saddles are HEAVY.



I'll give you that one,:lol: each and every time I carry that western saddle anywhere I remember how light and easy it is to carry the English one, then I think about actually riding in it, and the cold sweats start again....


----------

